
Why did I leave IBM? (2006) - luu
https://web.archive.org/web/20070212062901/http://www.paramecium.org/~leendert/musings.html
======
chris_wot
Is it just me, or has IBM been resting on their laurels for quite some time
now?

I fear they have given in to bean counters. They only recently made a lot of
experienced staff redundant, their outsourced operations are quite awful
(especially in the SAP space), they seem to no longer be able to do
infrastructure well, their consultancy division has lost a lot of lustre and
it's been quite a while since I've seen anything terribly innovative come out
of IBM that made me sit up and take notice of what they doing.

Does IBM have anything going for it any more?

~~~
agumonkey
Many people said they succumbed to the low hanging services fruits. It surely
isn't the flagship it was. But IBM is old, and still large, they saw many
eras, I wouldn't be surprised if they turn it around once again.

~~~
meowface
A large number of enterprises still deeply rely on them. I definitely don't
see them going out of business any time soon.

~~~
agumonkey
Just yesterday I was thinking, IBM went too much into 'shallow' software tech.
Building a lot of stuff around Java, Eclipse etc that wasn't valuable neither
for them or for customers. Instead of focusing on brand and tech, they should
bring back talents that solves problems on anything. I'm sure that would sell
like hot pancakes.

~~~
UK-AL
That's where the money is in software. Expensive middleware.

~~~
agumonkey
Short term maybe but it is detrimental IMO.

